# Asian Yu in school uniform



## snapla (Jan 10, 2010)

critique or comment is much welcomed

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10


----------



## Jankster (Jan 10, 2010)

shes cute. i really like the 5th shot :thumbup:


----------



## kamalzharif (Jan 11, 2010)

i like the fourth photo.. the expression and the model posed well that matched the theme


----------



## snapla (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Jankster, kamalzharif.
kamalzharif, these are taken at Johor Bahru.


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 15, 2010)

4,6 and 10 are good. Sharpen it more though.....


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I liked all of them.. They were great. Sexy model


----------



## Rosshole (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the location!


----------



## kkamin (Jan 16, 2010)

How old is she?


----------



## snapla (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments and tips 

Rosshole, you are the first one to say that you like the location. Most of my other replies on this in other forums say the location is bad 

kkamin, I think she is 18 when this series was taken last year. Why? She looks too young?


----------



## NWK04 (Jan 16, 2010)

#6 :thumbup:


----------



## snapla (Jan 16, 2010)

NWK04 said:


> #6 :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 16, 2010)

Kind of cliche..but #1 & #5 are good portraits.


----------



## snapla (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Sbuxo


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 17, 2010)

your pictures are technically good. i like the model and the location. both together does not work for me. as a matter of fact seeing a young girl in a location like that i find somewhat frightening.


----------



## snapla (Jan 18, 2010)

WimFoto said:


> your pictures are technically good. i like the model and the location. both together does not work for me. as a matter of fact seeing a young girl in a location like that i find somewhat frightening.


oh ok.. what makes it frightening? many people dislike the combination too, but I don't know what did you see/feel in the photos that make it frightening. Wanna learn what my photos can actually evoke  thanks


----------



## EVERETT QUINTANA (Jan 19, 2010)

Great work!!!


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 30, 2010)

nice, second and thenth are rly creative, and probably that's why these are my favorite.....but all of them made neatly!

I think you have a very good camera + great skills and nice stuff (location, model, style)))


----------



## deb (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't call it frightening because she looks calm.  I'd tend to classify it as ambivalent - youth (symbolic of hope, future etc.) surrounded by destruction.  I suppose her demeanor in the photographs could symbolize the attitude of being indestructible that is common in young people.


----------



## Storky1980 (May 6, 2010)

I like the way 1 & 2 seem to be a continuation of each other, but i guess that's probably cos i am seeing the stacked vertically.
They are all pretty nice but no4 would be my favourate with 8 being my least favorite.
I don't know why some people don't like the model and the environment together, i think they work really well, i guess i maybe like the ambivalent nature that someone else suggested.


----------

